
Oracle considering acquiring Accenture - unixhero
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/28/oracle_doing_due_diligence_on_accenture_yep_you_heard_that_right/
======
staticautomatic
So they hired consultant to tell them if they should hire consultants?

------
mindcrash
Wonder what is going to happen with Avanade if this goes through. I guess they
will try to sell the majority share back to Microsoft.

------
lsllc
Maybe they will destroy each other and leave the world a much better place.

